# Black and Tan puppy.



## Asher2020 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi, I’m looking to get a new GSD puppy and I really want to get the classic Black and Tan color. It reminds me of my old German Shepherd from when I was a kid. Is there a way to tell what color the GSD will be when he/she is a puppy?


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, if they are black and tan as a puppy, they will be black and tan throughout life. The black will usually recede to a degree that depends on their individual genetics. Look at the parents, if you are happy with how they both look then the puppy will look similar. Buy from a reputable breeder, and you will know what you are getting.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Ask the breeder about the puppy and look at the parent, that should give you an idea.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

I would also suggest looking toward American lines as they seem to be more traditionally black and tan.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Some patterned sables can look like a black and tan.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The traditional saddle back is a dominant color. However, sable is dominant over all other colors. Simple color genetics will give you a prediction of what sire and dam could produce. Saddle back bred to saddle back will produce saddle back, unless both carry a recessive of the same (ex. black). Look at the grand parents of the sire and dam. What color are they? Then go from there in what the progeny would carry for color.


----------

